# Not your average question...



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

*I own the Adams Idea A1 Hybrid Irons and the Adams Tight Lies GT Woods. 

When you lay it out on paper here is what you get:*

9* Driver- 

_15* 3 Wood-_

_19* 5 Wood-_

*17* 3 Hybrid Iron- *

*21* 4 Hybrid Iron-*

5 Iron-

6 Iron-

*Notice that the 19* 5 Wood has more degrees loft than the 17* 3 Hybrid Iron, does this necessarily mean I should be able to hit my 3 Hybrid Iron farther than my 5 Wood? Because my results at the range are so skewed I can’t get a definite answer.* 

*So should it be?*

9* Driver- 

_15* 3 Wood-_

*17* 3 Hybrid Iron- *

_19* 5 Wood-_

*21* 4 Hybrid Iron-*

5 Iron-

6 Iron-


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To be honest, there wont be that much difference between the 3 wood and the hybrid. Woods have a tendency to go a little further due to a larger sweetspot.

Best thing to do is over the course of 3 trips to the range, hit 10 balls with each and pace out the average. 

After 3 different trips and 30 shots with both clubs you should get yourself a difinitive answer.


----------



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, thats kinda what I did, and like I was saying the results were so skewed I didn't get a definite answer because I hit both clubs about the same distance. Thanks for he help.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

It might pay to take one of them out of the bag and add an extra wedge if they both work out equal.


----------

